
Show HN: SEO-Report.io – Actionable SEO metrics in your inbox - AlikhanPeleg
https://seo-report.io/
======
jsonninja
What is this offering that I can't get from goog analytics or Adwords, for
free?

~~~
AlikhanPeleg
You could compile the data yourself every week using Google Analytics or
Google Webmaster tools no doubt.

The tool mainly provides you the convenience and time savings of not having to
do this manually every week. Most people (me included) do not want to spent
the time (and time is money) on trying to figure out where you can find the
different data sets inside Google Analytics.

------
andygor
Why don't use freemium model?

